# Rocket Fausto Grinder. It's arrived !



## scottgough

So it's finally arrived. Landed with Bella Barista from Italy yesterday, fedex overnight and with me by 9:30 this morning, perfect.

First impressions: Heavy, very well built, and very shiny! I also asked BB to see if the Eureka short hopper fitted, which it did, so had one of those sent over as well. Only negative so far seems to be the slightly naff grounds tray, just a shiny disc really, doesn't seem to sit anywhere; they could learn from Mazzers very simple solution.

I just threw 1kg of old beans through it (thanks again BB!) and then dialled it in with some Chatsworth blend from Rave and I'm definitely impressed. Very easy to dial in (about 6 shots) lovely adjustment mechanism, and compared to my previous Mazzer Mini Electronic type A, it seems a little more consistent; of course that may just be new toy syndrome. It's also bit quieter than the Mazzer, and definitely a tad quicker. Dialled in I'm getting 18g out in just under 14sec, the Mazzer would take 18-19sec.

I'll report more once I've had a better play over the weekend, just need a new R60V now, enquiries already made with BB !! :-/


----------



## 4085

Looks nice. The BB write up compares it to a Mazzer Mini but that I suspect is wrong. The burrs and motor are bigger so it ought to eat them! Enjoy


----------



## AMCD300

Oooh....shiny!


----------



## Jiiim

What are you doing with your Giotto once the R60 is bought?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice set up...we like shiny!


----------



## DavecUK

The Fausto reminds me (a lot) of the Zenith 65E with a different suit...be interesting to see the burr chamber and burrs and what they may have changed in there. Nothing on the web with a video or photo of the burr chamber yet...checked all the reviews.


----------



## coffeechap

it must be a rebadges eureka


----------



## Jiiim

I do like the name Fausto though


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> it must be a rebadges eureka


I thought it looked like the lovechild of a Eureka 65e and a Mazzer Mini-E


----------



## DavecUK

coffeechap said:


> it must be a rebadges eureka


Rebadged and a bit modded, I am more interested to see if they did anything inside the burr chamber.....


----------



## scottgough

Jiiim said:


> What are you doing with your Giotto once the R60 is bought?


I'll be putting it up for sale


----------



## scottgough

DavecUK said:


> Rebadged and a bit modded, I am more interested to see if they did anything inside the burr chamber.....


If I get round to it next week I'll have a nose in there and take some pics


----------



## hotmetal

Nice one Scott! I have a 65E and I know what you mean about the adjuster - I'd even go as far as saying it feels nicer than the one on the E37s. The grounds tray 'silver salver' appears to be identical to the one that came with my 65E.


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> Nice one Scott! I have a 65E and I know what you mean about the adjuster - I'd even go as far as saying it feels nicer than the one on the E37s. The grounds tray 'silver salver' appears to be identical to the one that came with my 65E.


Nicest grind adjusters of all IMO


----------



## hotmetal

I presume the name is in honour of the Italian cycle racer Fausto Coppi, rather than that dude that sold his soul to the devil? ?


----------



## Jiiim

Yeah, I was thinking "Fausto Coffee"


----------



## scottgough

So as I'm now without a coffee machine until my R60 arrives, hopefully later this week, I thought I'd take my Fausto grinder apart for a better look. I'm guessing it really is a 65E under a shiny coat, the circuit board even has the led on for the chute light, which sadly doesn't work because there's a great big blanking plate at the top of the chute. Hmmm.....


----------



## scottgough




----------



## scottgough

Just realised that I forgot to take a pic of the chute cover, think of it like a big Mazzer finger guard, but solid and covering the whole top of the chute under the circuit board.

Now I've 'seen the light' as it were, I'm going to have to cut a hole in the steel cover plate and fit a glass / Perspex window, should then have a chute light


----------



## DavecUK

scottgough said:


> So as I'm now without a coffee machine until my R60 arrives, hopefully later this week, I thought I'd take my Fausto grinder apart for a better look. I'm guessing it really is a 65E under a shiny coat, the circuit board even has the led on for the chute light, which sadly doesn't work because there's a great big blanking plate at the top of the chute. Hmmm.....


Yes, definitely a 65E underneath.


----------



## slfrat

I've been ready to pull the trigger on buying one of these for a few weeks now, how do you find it preforms with respect to grind retention and clumping?


----------



## Caractacus

I'd also be interested in anything you want to share about this rather nice looking device.


----------



## scottgough

Sorry guys, missed this post. I'm liking the grinder so far. I use a VST basket so grind quite fine which has brought about a bit of clumping, nothing too bad, certainly a lot better than a Mazzer Mini Electronic. Speed wise it takes between 10-11 seconds for 18g depending on the bean, but as I said that is grinding fine into a VST basket. Using it when set up for the standard Rocket basket, it did 18g in about 8 sec.

Grind seems consistent, 18g one day may be 18.1g the next, it doesn't float about much.

Retention I can't help with, I don't single dose so have never measured it.

There's some pictures of the grind and clumping here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31297-OCD-coffee-tool


----------

